# What's Your Lock Down Status?



## parallel (May 25, 2020)

While the Governor of Louisiana isn't exactly a Commie... he is decidedly left. I have my differences with him (as I do with some who are decidedly right as well) but I have to give credit where credit is due. I think that, overall he did the best that could be expected during the COVID-19 crisis particularly when you consider how hard this State was hit. I haven't heard of anyone being fined or arrested for daring to not follow what is essentially advisory information to flatten the curve. This is in contrast to the power grabs seen in some other States. Sure, people were advised to follow the guidelines when they were seen not complying, but they weren't treated like subjects. We have been in phase 1 reopening for a while now, and it's looking good to move into Phase 2 in a couple of weeks. There was a brief spike in cases, but it quickly went to even lower numbers than before the lifting of the stay at home orders.

As soon as the order was lifted my daughter's softball team began intensive practice and did so safely by breaking the team into smaller groups and buying a pitching machine. I'll say one thing, the mental health of those girls improved dramatically as soon as they were allowed to practice again. In terms of performance, the individual practice that her coaches had each player's family helping them do during the stay at home order seems to have helped a LOT. The rust came off pretty quickly and they were in Championship form quickly. 

They played their first tournament since winning the USSSA Spring Opener before the lock down. There were some guidelines in place that made things a bit weird, but it seems to have worked pretty well. There were issues due to weather and the guidelines that made our team have to wait for 5 hours to begin their first of four back to back to back to back games yesterday and that made for a VERY long day for them. They advanced to the Championship game but were simply out of gas. They still put up a Hell of a fight losing 5-2 to a very good older team. It sure was nice to see her happy again. Exhausted but happy.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2020)

I live in Hawaii.  People here generally supported the lockdown when it first happened, but now, based on the amount of traffic I'm seeing during my drives to and from my "essential" job, more and more people are starting to ignore it.

There is a LOT of poverty here, and even wealthy corporations are getting hit hard by the lack of tourism. I think the only thing keeping the economy afloat where I live right now are the military / government jobs, and the government handouts... and the latter can't last forever. 

Additionally, the commander of our National Guard warned of potential mass protests and rioting if the restrictions remain in place.  And I think he's right.


----------



## DA SWO (May 25, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I live in Hawaii.  People here generally supported the lockdown when it first happened, but now, based on the amount of traffic I'm seeing during my drives to and from my "essential" job, more and more people are starting to ignore it.
> 
> There is a LOT of poverty here, and even wealthy corporations are getting hit hard by the lack of tourism. I think the only thing keeping the economy afloat where I live right now are the military / government jobs, and the government handouts... and the latter can't last forever.
> 
> Additionally, the commander of our National Guard warned of potential mass protests and rioting if the restrictions remain in place.  And I think he's right.


14 day self quarantine doesn't help tourism either.
Hawaiians have the government they voted for.

I went for a 30 min drive everyday, and mentally am better for it.  Traffic in San Antonio is getting heavier (last week was road rage weekend).


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 25, 2020)

Germany's neighbor.

Things are pretty cool here, people uphold the lockdown rules, are orderly, very few exceptions easily sorted by fines. Some rise of alcoholism and domestic violence, but that got kinda expectable.

Govt wise, not complaining, the politicians are pretty reasonable, far less stupid than their usual in fact.

Mighty beef with (non) cooperation between insurance, health sector, and med and equipment supply to first responders, but that would be another rant.

None riots I'd know of, nor protests worth the mention. People want their pubs back and all, but it ain't some mass scale public moronity.


----------



## CQB (May 25, 2020)

We’re on Stage 2 in NSW & things have improved, we were out to dinner on Saturday night. Noticed there’s a lot more vehicle traffic than foot traffic, same as in the posts mentioned above. I’d take a guess & say people are self isolating in their cars. I travel on public transport to & from work & busses aren’t not crowded at all as they’re restricted to 12 passengers, down from 60. What will happen is because our rate of infection is so low now that if an outbreak occurs, the area, whatever it is given to be will be locked down. There will be no more state wide or national lockdowns unless called for. Yesterday nationally we had two new cases.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm now back in NY.  Things are... interesting here.  My high school daughter got to go to in-person school for two days before a classmate came down with COVID and everything shut down again.  She just got released from quarantine over it.  Good times...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 24, 2020)

My level of anger with the current COVID situation could only be measured with a Richter Scale. It's getting extremely old now....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Outside of putting a mask on in businesses that require it. It really hasn't affected me in anyway.  Everything is open down here, nobody that I know of is being fined or harrassed. They fucked the bars over for a few months, but outside of that, Texas is pretty normal. Of course the closer you get into the larger metro areas, the dumber things get. But I steer clear...


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 24, 2020)

They are slowly shutting thing's down more each week but by regions.  Right now it's in the major cities.  Stores can only sell the essential items declared by public health.  So I'm glad we're pretty much done all our Christmas shopping, those idiot's will be coming here.

Trudeau was talking about using the Emergencies Act (martial law) if the lower levels of government don't do more. Ironically, the day after congratulating Biden.  But he wants to avoid it.   I'm thinking just because he doesn't want to add to his family's legacy, his father was the last Prime Minister to use it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> They are slowly shutting thing's down more each week but by regions.*  Right now it's in the major cities.  Stores can only sell the essential items declared by public health*.  So I'm glad we're pretty much done all our Christmas shopping, those idiot's will be coming here.
> 
> Trudeau was talking about using the Emergencies Act (martial law) if the lower levels of government don't do more. Ironically, the day after congratulating Biden.  But he wants to avoid it.   I'm thinking just because he doesn't want to add to his family's legacy, his father was the last Prime Minister to use it.


Looks like there might be another run on toilet paper.


----------



## LimaPanther (Nov 24, 2020)

Shelves in my area (east TN) are going empty.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 24, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Looks like there might be another run on toilet paper.



This will be the third one.  Costco was out of almost all paper products about a month ago.  It's a good thing I keep a good stock.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 24, 2020)

I do indeed abhor human sheep who panic at the slightest of things. And these are the people that many expect to "rise up" against tyranny!


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 24, 2020)

No lockdown. Masks on aircraft but that's the only mandatory thing at the moment.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 24, 2020)

Our governor, bless his heart, has gone "back" to mandating masks everywhere outside of the house.  Further lockdowns, I say 50/50.

And yeah, no paper products anywhere.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

I kind of get the panic-buying.  It's annoying, but if you think of people as being self-interested rational actors, I get it.  FOMO.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2020)

I’m far from a “prepper”, but I never stopped buying after the last insanity.

just a case of TP and PT. each week; I’m in fine shape now.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I’m far from a “prepper”, but I never stopped buying after the last insanity.
> 
> just a case of TP and PT. each week; I’m in fine shape now.



I lived in Hawaii for a couple of years, so I'm used to panic buying and empty shelves when a hurricane is coming.  But this COVID madness is a whole other level.  At least we can still get gas easily and at a reasonable price.


----------



## Brill (Nov 24, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I’m far from a “prepper”, but I never stopped buying after the last insanity.
> 
> just a case of TP and PT. each week; I’m in fine shape now.



Other than perishables (milk, eggs, bread, fruit & veg), we won’t require anything for a few months. Haven’t noticed anything in GA yet.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Looks like there might be another run on toilet paper.


Along with Metamucil and toilet bowl cleaner. Go figure.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## LeadSled1 (Nov 24, 2020)

F that noise. I installed a bidet after the last round. Heated seat, warm water heater, and a F’ing blow drier that will get your ass cherry red. Even has a computer screen and a night light that lights up the water blue at night. Best reading chair in the house!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

LeadSled1 said:


> F that noise. I installed a bidet after the last round. Heated seat, warm water heater, and a F’ing blow drier that will get your ass cherry red. Even has a computer screen and a night light that lights up the water blue at night. Best reading chair in the house!


That sounds... amazing.

Not sure I can get that installed in government housing though.  ;)


----------



## LeadSled1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> That sounds... amazing.
> 
> Not sure I can get that installed in government housing though.  ;)


I’m off post, but it is a seat that attaches to the toilet. Might need a GFI outlet added if one isn’t close enough by. I’ll take a picture when it gets dark for the ambiance.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Nov 24, 2020)

computer touch screen goes over by the TP and has all kinds of presets. Will completely eliminate any form of swamp ass. Even has a vacuum fan and charcoal filter that kicks on when you sit down.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 24, 2020)

LeadSled1 said:


> View attachment 37093
> 
> computer touch screen goes over by the TP and has all kinds of presets. Will completely eliminate any form of swamp ass. Even has a vacuum fan and charcoal filter that kicks on when you sit down.



What did that run you?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

LeadSled1 said:


> View attachment 37093
> 
> computer touch screen goes over by the TP and has all kinds of presets. Will completely eliminate any form of swamp ass. Even has a vacuum fan and charcoal filter that kicks on when you sit down.



That's some next-level stuff right there.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 24, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> What did that run you?



More expensive than the garden hose you're currently using.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 24, 2020)

LeadSled1 said:


> View attachment 37093
> 
> computer touch screen goes over by the TP and has all kinds of presets. Will completely eliminate any form of swamp ass. Even has a vacuum fan and charcoal filter that kicks on when you sit down.


Reminds me of them smart Japanese toilets. First time using one was a trip. Pretty neat to see they crammed all that tech into a removable saet.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 24, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> More expensive than the garden hose you're currently using.



I'm on well water, it'd be a hot water line; a hose would be near ice cold.  I don't need my ball's to go back up.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Nov 24, 2020)

About $850 from the Home Depot. Koehler C3 230. I don’t spend much on myself other than guns and my toilet seat.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 24, 2020)

With the family, the sad part is for 18 years I have eaten shrimp fried rice and I will never have it again. My aunt through marriage, her mom lived through Hiroshima. Married a GI.
She made extra me extra then she would send me home with it every thanksgiving. She has Alzheimer’s now and is in a home and quarantine.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 24, 2020)

I bought myself a bug out truck, a 2019 Ram Power Wagon. I do appreciate the size of the screen on the infotainment as apparently I'm a size queen.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 25, 2020)

LeadSled1 said:


> About $850 from the Home Depot. Koehler C3 230. I don’t spend much on myself other than guns and my toilet seat.



I now know my Christmas present to myself.

See how I didn't post this in the gift guide, Mara.


----------

